# Scissor Jacks Installed



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had scissor jacks installed a while back and now I have 3 good and 1 "repaired" (read...forced back) stabilizers that I don't know what to do with.

Here is a picture of the 4 new scissors jacks in action. They are VERY powerful (almost too much) as I gave them an extra "just to be sure" crank on the handle and the tongue lifted up a bit....Yikes! I now have a good feel for how to set them....and the trailer is ROCK solid now. Great mod! Oh, I also had the axle flipped at the same time to avoid bending one of these (like I did with one of the old ones).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice mod Jim







Who did the install on the jacks and the flip??

Hey! Stop teasing us with your camping photos wouldja??


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I had scissor jacks installed a while back and now I have 3 good and 1 "repaired" (read...forced back) stabilizers *that I don't know what to do with. *


Send one of them (or more) to me so I can replace the one I bent.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good job looks great, also good looking Boy and dog there too. When I had a tent trailer I had these stabilizers that swung down and half the time they didn't have enough clearance to swing down, I hated them. So I bought 4 BAL scissor Jacks like you habe and welded them on. Ofter that I could lift the trailer if I wanted to. BTW I have a BAL handle if you want it it had a socket welded to it you could cut it off and use it in a drill. so if you want it let me know and I will send it to you. But you might have gotten 2 handles as well sense they sell them in pairs each with a handle.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Nice mod Jim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are a few more pic's from our last trip. Got to love the PNW camping sites.

Labor Day Weekend 2007


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> I had scissor jacks installed a while back and now I have 3 good and 1 "repaired" (read...forced back) stabilizers *that I don't know what to do with. *


Send one of them (or more) to me so I can replace the one I bent.








[/quote]

Ok....PM me your address.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I had scissor jacks installed a while back and now I have 3 good and 1 "repaired" (read...forced back) stabilizers *that I don't know what to do with. *


Send one of them (or more) to me so I can replace the one I bent.








[/quote]

Ok....PM me your address.
[/quote]

Done


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice mod Jim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are a few more pic's from our last trip. Got to love the PNW camping sites.

Labor Day Weekend 2007
[/quote]
Great pics!







Thanks for posting


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

We camped next to a SOB a few weeks ago that used the scissor jacks and lifted the trailer and tires off the ground. We were amazed that it didn't need the tires to help balance the weight. Not sure if we would've done it that way, but still impressive IMO.

Jeni


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks good Jim!









Nice trip too.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...Paradise Creek? In the Gifford Pinchot NF? That's our favorite campground...In our Outback days we stayed on the creek, but with the Cardinal will end up in the lone pull-through on the Wind river side. We had to cancel our August trip so will have to wait for next year. GREAT rock hunting for the kids and a nice, quiet campground!

...oh yeah, and nice mod!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Katrina said:


> I had scissor jacks installed a while back and now I have 3 good and 1 "repaired" (read...forced back) stabilizers *that I don't know what to do with. *


Send one of them (or more) to me so I can replace the one I bent.









[/quote]
are they the same on all the Outbacks? size wise? the tire guy came the other day and put the new radial on the the tt while it was in the driveway. He didn't know nor did I to raise those before jacking up trailer and now one is bent.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I had scissor jacks installed a while back and now I have 3 good and 1 "repaired" (read...forced back) stabilizers *that I don't know what to do with. *


Send one of them (or more) to me so I can replace the one I bent.









[/quote]
are they the same on all the Outbacks? size wise? the tire guy came the other day and put the new radial on the the tt while it was in the driveway. He didn't know nor did I to raise those before jacking up trailer and now one is bent.
[/quote]

You asking for one?









If so, you'll have to sweet talk Doug into bringing it to the PNW Rally for you, as I depart on an 11 week event around the world at 6am Oct 7th.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I had scissor jacks installed a while back and now I have 3 good and 1 "repaired" (read...forced back) stabilizers *that I don't know what to do with. *


Send one of them (or more) to me so I can replace the one I bent.









[/quote]
are they the same on all the Outbacks? size wise? the tire guy came the other day and put the new radial on the the tt while it was in the driveway. He didn't know nor did I to raise those before jacking up trailer and now one is bent.
[/quote]

You asking for one?









If so, you'll have to sweet talk Doug into bringing it to the PNW Rally for you, as I depart on an 11 week event around the world at 6am Oct 7th.
[/quote]

I'll ask Rick. Around the world? ??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ok, asked him. ARE they the same on all the Outbacks? if so, yes, we'll take one. How much?
Hey Doug! will ya bring it with you? pllzzzz!


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Katrina said:


> I had scissor jacks installed a while back and now I have 3 good and 1 "repaired" (read...forced back) stabilizers *that I don't know what to do with. *


Send one of them (or more) to me so I can replace the one I bent.








[/quote]

I'll bring mine and give it to you at the SE Rally


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

[quote name='Oregon_Camper' date='Sep 9 2007, 08:35 PM' post='248100']
I had scissor jacks installed a while back and now I have 3 good and 1 "repaired" (read...forced back) stabilizers that I don't know what to do with.

Did the bottom of the old jacks say "for tent campers"?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doug30506 said:


> Did the bottom of the old jacks say "for tent campers"?


No, mine just has BAL stamped on the bottom with with some other numbers. The model number is 23007.


----------



## Ragging Wombat (Jun 28, 2007)

I have the 2007 stablizers but I dont know what they are, haven't used them. the new 08 have a bolt head to crank down mine do not but I do not know if they are scisser jacks. does anyone know? the dealer forgot to give me a crank so I will be going down to get one this week, should I put better ones on?.
also how do you know if you need to flip your axles and for what reason do you do that? is that something that I should do? is it done already and if not should I wait till the warenty is up?
Thanks


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm looking to replace my rear stabilizers which were damaged in separate bottoming out incidents.

Where did you buy yours? Do you remember the brand name? Where did you get them installed?

I'm looking at these: CLICK HERE


----------

